# Machinery Storage



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I am looking in to a new building for machinery storage. I don't know whether to go with the post frame or metal Quonset hut style. No slab just white limestone gravel floor. Looking for opinions and any would be appreciated.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

To me it’s (1) Function (2) price (3) aesthetics with 1 and 2 sometimes fighting for attention....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Build it higher than you presently need. Build it 1 1/2 to 2 times bigger than you want. Kind of like a garage, ever hear someone say 'I built it too big'.  Make at least one door much bigger than you need NOW.

In my area I'd put rat walls (wood chuck), right from the get go. Put down enough limestone, so that if you decide to do something down the road, you will still have some left (eg. 8"+, so with a 5 1/2' concrete you would still have a good foundation/base).

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

On an equipment shed, the most important thing for me is function. I hate having to fish something out from behind other equipment. So here, the length of my buildings run North/South. One long building that I park wagons/equipment in, i have the entire East side open with a 16 foot wide roof extension on the open side to further keep rain and sun from getting inside most of the time. You can make the main building as deep(wide) as you can utilize or want to spend.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Good idea on the roof extension Mike. I have found the sun is the worst of all for degrading equipment.


----------

